# Frage zu Mausgeschwindigkeit und DPI



## Kon5ti (13. November 2008)

wenn ich füer 2 Verschiedene mäuse im jeweiligen treiber die gleichen Dpi einstelle und die gleiche Zeigergeschwindigkeit (beschleunigung bei mir immer aus), sind dann beide genau gleich schnell. Wichrig, weil ich mehrere mäuse miteinander vergleichen möchte (vom spielgefühl) und deswegen sollten sie von der bewegung her exact gleich arbeiten.


----------



## Bullveyr (13. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

jup, so schauts aus


----------



## loll3 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

Hallo ich  habe auch eine Frage zum gleichen Thema... 

Und zwar wie ist es nun richtig. 
Ich habe die Logitech G5, welche ja glaub ich 2000 dpi hat, wenn ich jetzt zocke, möchte ich ja an sich die genauste Abtastung haben die die maus mir geben kann sprich ich müsste mit 2000 dpi spielen, dann wäre die maus aber viel zu schnell also müsste ich ingame die Sensity komplett runter stellen damit sich das wieder ausgleicht die Abtastung aber hoch bleibt.
Ist das ein Trugschluss oder wie muss man es richtig machen? 
Denn andernfalls ist das ganze Gehampel bezüglich immer höheren DPI Werten bei Mäusen doch komplett Verarsche! 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

mehr dpi bringen bei gleicher sensitivität nur mehr geschwindigkeit.
wenn du highsense gamer bist brauchst du eine hohe dpi zahl, den wenn du die sensitivität zu hoch stellst wird es unpräzise. so läst du die sensi... auf stock und kannst trotzdemschnell spielen
als lowsense gamer reicht schon ne 800dpi maus mehr als aus.
midsense sollte bis 1800-2000dpi gehen
highsense halt alles darüber( ich mit 4000dpi, und das ist mir noch zu lahm)

wenn dir also 2000dpi zu schnell sind kannst du die sensi... runter stellen was kleinere sprünge erlaubt-aber präzision geht(in der theorie) verloren.
oder du lässt die empfindlichkeit auf stock und drehst die dpi auf dein wunschwert.

mfg


----------



## loll3 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

ohje das muss man erstmal verstehen... also ich zocke mit 400 dpi und ja so ziemlich standart einstellung ingame... das ist von der mausgeschwindigkeit für mich sehr gut... ich dachte halt nur man könnte es so einstellen, dass bei der gleichen Geschwindigkeit, die Maus aber genauer ist...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

du kannst versuchen die empfindlichkeit runter und die dpi´s hoch zustellen, einfach mal ausprobieren.
so bekommt man in vielen spielen(cod4) diese sprünge weg-man kann also präziser zielen.

ausprobieren

mfg


----------



## Bullveyr (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

Rein rechnerisch sind mehr DPI dafür niedrigere Ingame-Sense von Vorteil. In der Praxis kann es zu Problemen kommen bzw. hat es auch Nachteile. Zudem ist irgendwann der Punkt erreicht wo der rechnerische Vorteile in der Praxis irrelevant ist.

In deinem Fall dürfte DPI auf 800 stellen und die Ingame-Sense zu halbieren unproblematisch sein und u.U. einen bemerkbar höhere Präzision bieten.

Wieviel cm brauchst du für eine 360° Drehung?


----------



## loll3 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

mit Empfindlichkeit meinst du die normale ich sag mal windows zeigergeschwindigkeit ne? 

also wie gesagt ich zocke zur Zeit noch mit 400 dpi und brauche ca 4,5 cm für eine 360° Drehung.
Das war für cod4 perfekt... ^^ bei cod5 bin ich noch unzufrieden hab aber auch noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich die mousesettings per Wert eingeben kann...

also du sagst wenn ich jetzt 800 Dpi nehme und die ingame sensity bzw mausgeschwindigkeit halbiere habe ich das gleich spielgefühl nur präzieser.. ja?


----------



## Bullveyr (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

Nein, mit der Windows-Zeigergeschwindigkeit funktioniert das nicht, nur mit der Ingame-Sensitivity. Stell die Windows-Sense auf den Standard-Wert (6 Strich von links bzw. 6/11).

5cm/360° ist ziemlich High-Sense, ich hab 400 DPI bei 32cm/360°.
Bei deinen momentanen Einstellungen ist präzises aimen wohl kaum möglich (Fadenkreuz überspringt laufen Pixel), stell DPI auf 2000 und regle entsprechend die Ingame-Sense runter. Das dürfte ein wesentlich besseres Ergebnis erzielen.


----------



## loll3 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

also das hört sich jetzt überheblich an, aber ich bin meißt unter den top3... mit genau den Einstellungen. ok ich teste das mal dpi 2000 und ingame runter... 


jo läuft gut so mit 2000 dpi 

thx


----------



## Bullveyr (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

Das war weder überheblich gemeint noch wollte ich deinen Skill in Zweifel ziehen. 

Es geht nur darum, dass deine Einstellungen hinderlich bzw. nicht das Optimum sind.
Auf meine Sense umgerechnet wären das gut 60 DPI und ich weiß, dass das mein Aiming beeinflussen würde.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

moment:
@ bullveyr: lol ich brauche 18mm(ja millimeter) um mich um 360° zu drehen, wo sind den jetzt 5 cm highsense?
wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe klär mich bitte auf.
den bei 32cm sind schnelle reaktionen ja schlicht unmöglich, klar beim snipen in arma auf 2km da biste im vorteil, aber sonst...was machstn wenn einer an dir vorbei rennt? da kommst du doch gar nicht hinter her der sehe ich das falsch?
@topic: die hauptsache ist das man mit der maus zufrieden ist, was bringen dir 2000dpi wenn du damit nix anfangen kannst.
spiel so das du die besten stats hast- erst wenn du beim snipen merkst das die sprünge zu groß sind lohnt es sich an den einstellungen rumzudrehen.

mfg


----------



## Bullveyr (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, dass jeder mit der Sense spielen soll, die eben für denjenigen passt, trotzdem kann es nicht schaden mal was anderes auszuprobieren und sich etwas näher mit der eigenen Sensitivity zu beschäftigen.
Wobei ich aber 2cm/360 für zu extrem halte, da geht schon rein technisch Präzision verloren.

Hab früher auch mal mit einer Sense weit unter 10cm/360 gezockt, hab sie aber sukzessive gesenkt und bin gerade von 23cm/360 auf 32cm/360 gewechselt. Hab zwar teilweise noch kleinere Probleme in den Infights, mein inzwischen etwas zu kleines Mauspad trägt auch dazu bei (hab aber heute ein größeres bestellt) aber grundsätzlich ist eine 180° Drehung mit einer schnellen Bewegung kein Problem. Problematischer ist dass ich inzwischen teilweise die negative Beschleunigung bei schnellen Bewegungen mit meiner Ikari Laser bemerke. Daher werde ich wohl auf die Ikari Optical umsteigen, auch wenn ich wegen der relativ hohen Lift-Off-Distance etwas skeptisch bin.

Mal ein kleines Beispielvideo für Low-Sense:

mew playing Q3 @55cm/360°

PS: Es gibt ein Haufen Progamer, die mit >= 32cm/360° spielen, mit 2cm/360° gibt es höchstwahrscheinlich keinen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

doch mich!

nein spass, die präzision bleibt erhalten wenn die peripherie mitmacht.
aber ich wollte jetzt keine sense diskussion lostreten, so wie du dir 2cm nicht vorstellen kannst kann ich mir halt nicht 32cm vorstellen. und in cod 4 bn ich eigentlich immer unter den ersten 5 spielern, genauso bei crysis.
aber lassen wirs dabei, dass jeder seine art zu zocken hervorhebt, ok?


----------



## Kon5ti (24. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

War in battlefield 2 immer erster (karkand, 64) und hätt auf die sense scheissen könne, C4  aber dann kam der hässliche patch, und man konnt im sprung nciht werfen oder zünden....
jetzt zock ich nur noch cs 1.6
Da macht ne maus, sense und das alles doch viel aus.

Aber nun zu meiner alles entscheidenden FRAGE:
Was ist besser Windows Maustreiber (zeigergeschwindigkeit) oder der Maustreiber.
Man kann in meinem treiber (G9) den windows dingsbums austellen:
Was sollte man da nehmen.


----------



## leorphee (26. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Mausgewschwindigkeit und DPI*

ohne den Treiber meiner MX518 erkennt er die dpi Umstellung nicht, würde also immer den Treiber der Maus nehmen, aber das muss jeder für sich wissen...


----------

